# On Break From Lure Painting...



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Played with a few past couple weeks...lol

Proud of the Results...Few different clear coats used in the painting process. Im starting to really like Envirotex as a clear coat...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I predict that you will soon being enjoying a diet rich in fish. 

Great work.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope so...these lures are crunchy on a bun...



vc1111 said:


> I predict that you will soon being enjoying a diet rich in fish.
> 
> Great work.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Them look real good. See your getting the hang of that airbrush. Great work!!


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

nice work thay look great


----------

